# WTH!! 5 Days After Flow Trilogy Bindings... What do I do?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Evo has a pretty good return policy and even outlet that should be covered under warranty. And yeah, it probably is from using the ladders. They are pretty much to be used when you can't use the reclining back. I don't think they thought anyone would use them every single run.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Evo has a pretty good return policy and even outlet that should be covered under warranty. And yeah, it probably is from using the ladders. They are pretty much to be used when you can't use the reclining back. I don't think they thought anyone would use them every single run.


i couldn't get the damn things on properly so I gave up on that rear entry thing

hmm so what would that mean, they could come back telling me ooh you did the wrong thing, jee they were cheap but I didn't think this would happen


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Call up EVO and talk to them. I had a warranty problem on some brand new bindings that my wife bought (the forward lean adjuster just sort of popped off). In my case we hadn't used them, but they gave me a full refund and free shipping. 

Flows are definitely a binding where you need to expect to spend some time setting them up for rear-entry. If you don't have the patience for it, or you can't adjust to how they feel (and they are definitely different) then I'd move onto something else.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> Call up EVO and talk to them. I had a warranty problem on some brand new bindings that my wife bought (the forward lean adjuster just sort of popped off). In my case we hadn't used them, but they gave me a full refund and free shipping.
> 
> Flows are definitely a binding where you need to expect to spend some time setting them up for rear-entry. If you don't have the patience for it, or you can't adjust to how they feel (and they are definitely different) then I'd move onto something else.


oh i am so over this rear entry thing man and want to move on, i am riding tomorrow and monday, so it'll be 6th 7th time by Tuesday hope they won't give me problems returning them


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> oh i am so over this rear entry thing man and want to move on, i am riding tomorrow and monday, so it'll be 6th 7th time by Tuesday hope they won't give me problems returning them


oh guys i just realized ok so i am not using the rear entry system and strapping my left foot in and out every time ok, but how about my right foot (i am goofy) it is the same. and I only strap that in and out maybe 3 times a day (breakfast lunch dinner  

nope they def. going back hopefully with full refund


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're strapping in normal with flows that means you are wanting them to be tight. That either means you can't get used to the no pressure feeling of Flows or your boots don't fit your feet correctly and flows will never work for you. Given those things you are probably using the mini ratchets to crank the strap down way harder then it was ever meant to be. That will cause stripping of the ladder strap with the quickness.

Call up Flow or Evo and get some replacement straps. Then either sell those or learn to use your gear correctly.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Burton's are all on sale right now so get yourself a refund and buy you some nice Missions for 160 bucks. Not that much more than what you paid and you won't be sorry on the performance or durability of them. I am still riding my Missions from a couple years ago, have maybe 3 dozen days on them at this point and I'm a pretty big guy who is hard on stuff. They are still fine and I just slapped them on my new never summer, planning on riding them at least through this season. My ladder straps barely even look worn...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I tried to use my Pathfinder as a boat and the engine flooded. I know it's meant for roads and whatnot but I didnt think it would just die that fast.

That's what you sound like to me. Use anything improperly and it'll fail.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nivek, thats weird, I tried to drive my ski natigue to dinner the other night and I passed some guy trying to wakeboard behind a pathfinder. I should have waved! 

Flows work fine for most. you simply have to use them correctly.

I have been thrilled with mine. ( disclaimer: I also had flytraps and K2 clickers back in the day so Flows are AWESOME in comparison.... LOL!):dizzy:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

john doe said:


> If you're strapping in normal with flows that means you are wanting them to be tight. That either means you can't get used to the no pressure feeling of Flows or your boots don't fit your feet correctly and flows will never work for you. Given those things you are probably using the mini ratchets to crank the strap down way harder then it was ever meant to be. That will cause stripping of the ladder strap with the quickness.
> 
> Call up Flow or Evo and get some replacement straps. Then either sell those or learn to use your gear correctly.


This right here is your answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

vknyvz said:


> So After 5 days of using my 2012 Flow Trilogy Bindings, this is how they look. Is this a user error or defect or just normal?
> 
> Flow trilogy is rear-entry but i am not using it like it I strap in and out every time, could that be the reason, I doubt thou
> 
> ...


This is what happens when a binding blows. You'll do anything you can to get the thing to work better, even destroying in the process. I don't blame the OP. He expected a good fitting responsive binding, but instead he got Flows.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

ok back from my 3 day escape and I take back of all the bad things I said about Flows, these are really awesome why? Saturday night I actually sit down and set them up at home, yea actually spend 15 min on these to properly setting them up to my boots and the next day on the slope they were freaking awesome, while others were still strapping in, I was already going down.....

lol it's really weird, if I didn't create these thread, I would have never tried to set these bindings properly, I was just thinking they are bindings, rear entry or not they ought to work as a conventional binding too, but NO I was wrong!



john doe said:


> If you're strapping in normal with flows that means you are wanting them to be tight. That either means you can't get used to the no pressure feeling of Flows or your boots don't fit your feet correctly and flows will never work for you. Given those things you are probably using the mini ratchets to crank the strap down way harder then it was ever meant to be. That will cause stripping of the ladder strap with the quickness.
> 
> Call up Flow or Evo and get some replacement straps. Then either sell those or learn to use your gear correctly.


Like I said I am good with them now, but damage is already done, I am still going to call EVO tomorrow to see if they can send me replacements straps



Snowolf said:


> Flows are not designed to be used the way your are using them. If you don't want to use the rear entry feature, sell those and use conventional bindings. I despise flow and other rear entry systems personally.


I never spend enough time to properly set my boot and all but now it's good, I am really happy 



Extremo said:


> This is what happens when a binding blows. You'll do anything you can to get the thing to work better, even destroying in the process. I don't blame the OP. He expected a good fitting responsive binding, but instead he got Flows.


$120 for bindings is really nothing, I didn't actually bought these because they were cheap but because they had 35 + ratings on EVO so i was like what the hack they can't be bad, at first I was having trouble coz I didn't really tried to set'em up properly guess it's my fault, now they are good


----------

